# trip to Berlin & beyond



## 110822 (Mar 24, 2008)

Going to Germany for 10 days. We want to start and finish in Berlin. Could anybody suggest a possible route we could take from Berlin. Would it be worthwhile to go into Poland? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

My advice is not to go into Poland because of the road quality, but to travel to Dresden. We parked in the mid-town parking lot and overnighted for three nights. Great restaurant district nearby the Hilton and Frauenkirche. See the green diamond in the Jewel Room.

Then travel from Dresden to Prague, a good route, and overnight at one of the campgrounds near the end of the yellow metro line. I forget the name of the campground there, but the hosts are very nice.

From Prague, I would suggest coming back via Nurenburg.

Have a great journey!


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

suicra05 said:


> Going to Germany for 10 days. We want to start and finish in Berlin. Could anybody suggest a possible route we could take from Berlin. Would it be worthwhile to go into Poland? Any advice would be appreciated.


And do we know any motorhomers who've done anything about these Umwelt Zone (Low Emission Zones)?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Smilo said:


> And do we know any motorhomers who've done anything about these Umwelt Zone (Low Emission Zones)?


Well, what do you expect on MHF?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-38056-umwelt.html+zone

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-28943-umwelt.html+zone

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-351909.html#351909

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37010-umwelt.html+zone


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Smilo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what do you expect on MHF?
> ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Smilo said:


> Some weeks ago I looked at all, I think, of those and I'm still hoping to find one which says, *"I've done it*. It's a doddle. All you have to do is.......".


'I've done it' (lol) - popped into to the local TÜV outlet at Goslar and presented my logbook, therein followed much confusion, phonecalls and scratching of heads before finally admitting defeat and directing me to the nearest Ford garage. Produced my logbook there where they took a photocopy, relieved me of €5 and issued me with a shiney green umweltplakette straight away

pete


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

peejay said:


> ...popped into to the local TÜV outlet at Goslar and presented my logbook, therein followed much confusion, phonecalls and scratching of heads before finally admitting defeat and directing me to the nearest Ford garage. Produced my logbook there where they took a photocopy, relieved me of €5 and issued me with a shiney green umweltplakette straight away. pete


What's TUV? Like MoT?

It looks as if I might simply call in at the first VW agency I arrive at in Germany and do much as you did at the Ford garage?

Having got your sticker, roughly how close to the centres of the named towns could you drive in your van? And are the signposts v obvious?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

"Whats TUV? Like MOT?"

Yes, TUV and DEKRA outlets are much the same as our MOT testing stations. You can also get them from vehicle licensing offices or 'Zulassungsstelle'
I think the confusion with mine arose because there is no emission info printed on the GB reguistration docs and i'm lead to believe TUV and Dekra are very thorough, hence their refusal to me. The local Ford garage are obviously not as thorough, if I were you I wouldd try a VW main agent first and see how you get on.
If you get no joy there then theres more info on TUV,DEKRA and Zu outlets here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-352057.html#352057

Incidentaly, I've had a look on ebay.de and if my interpretation is correct there appears to be a healthy market for 'dodgey' plakettes at the moment.

Apologies to the original poster as we appear to be a bit off topic here :wink:

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

"Having got your sticker, roughly how close to the centres of the named towns could you drive in your van? And are the signposts v obvious?"

Depends on what sticker you get issued. If you get a green one then you have pretty much unrestricted acces to all towns, access decreases accordingly when you have a yellow, red sticker (see your own link) with virtually no access to those who don't/can't comply and display no sticker.

pete


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

peejay said:


> Apologies to the original poster as we appear to be a bit off topic here :wink:
> 
> pete


Well, pretty relevant if he's going to drive his own van into Berlin!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

watch the roads around Berlin and smaller towns, they may still have cobbled streets, used to play havoc with my driving when I was delivering around there......40T of artic on icy cobbles is not funny!!


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

If you do decide to go into Poland, then Poznan has a very nice city centre, or old district. It is one of our favourites, but that's as far as we would suggest travelling.


----------

